# "Why English Only?" Explained



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had some people asking about why Heresy's official language is English, and why it's against the rules to post in any other language.

The reason for the English Only rule is because this is an English website catering to an English speaking community. The mods and site owner primarily speak English. One or two mods speak other languages but they are not always on. Speaking in other languages not only excludes English Speakers (therefore undermining the whole point of the site, which is to invite comments and feedback from everyone), but it also means the moderators cannot tell when you are breaking the rules. 

If you wish to converse in your native tongue, (or whatever language you're studying in school), that's fine. Just don't do it in the threads or the open chats. I suggest you go to Private Messages, or use the Whisper function of our often unused Live Chat section.

This is a public forum, the expectation is that anything you said can be seen and responded to by any member of the community. Every member of this community speaks English. Speaking so that not everyone can understand you runs counter to the concept of a public forum. If you don't want the general community to see and respond to what you say then take it to private channels.

We're not trying to be conservative or oppressive, or insensitive of our members for whom English is not their primary language, we're just trying to promote wide and open discussion and ensure that everyone is being polite and civil, and that nobody is left out. 

I hope that explains things. We at Heresy welcome everyone, but because of that we need to make sure everyone feels welcome and not excluded.


----------

